# Bay Flats Lodge - "Cool It"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
August 25, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
August precipitation brought with it somewhat of a cooling effect - area bay water temperatures dropped back into the 80â€™s from the 90â€™s. However, with September right around the corner, water temperatures wonâ€™t be the only thing dropping. Anglers can anticipate cooler air temperatures as well next month, as some of the yearâ€™s earliest cold fronts should make their way down to our coastal region of the state to kickoff the fall season. Once this occurs, anglers can look for a change to also take place in the way the fish react to both natural and artificial baits.

Higher tides next month will push water into the places that have been neglected by lower tide levels most of the summer. These backcountry marshes will once again be populated with all types of baitfish, crustaceans, and other marine life that will be followed by typical predators like the trout and the redfish. When these higher tides begin occurring on a more regular basis, artificial bait enthusiasts will once again be able to start wading some of these more remote shallows with confidence that their chances for reward are much greater over that of the heat of the summer.

The summertime heat limited a lot of anglers to particular spots due to particular conditions, which is always going to be the case for the coastal angler. However, the transition into cooler weather often offers anglers additional options. As stated earlier, higher tides will cover more shoreline, making for new real estate for the fish, and the angler, to explore. Less wind next month should also offer anglers a chance at the open-water shell of San Antonio Bay and Mesquite Bay. And greening waters should allow anglers access to some of the best trout results theyâ€™ve seen in months. Itâ€™s a great time of the year to be a Texas coastal angler, so make plans now to get out there and get your share of the fun. Good luck to all, and be safe!

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sun and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 90F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Partly cloudy this evening. Scattered thunderstorms developing after midnight. Low 77F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Friday 60 % Precip. / 0.12 in*
Scattered thunderstorms, especially in the morning. High 88F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Friday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Partly cloudy in the evening followed by scattered thunderstorms after midnight. Low 76F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Saturday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 88F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.09 in*
Partly cloudy skies early. Scattered thunderstorms developing later at night. Low 77F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%. 
*Synopsis:* 
A mainly weak onshore flow is expected today through the weekend. Moisture will increase the next several days resulting in chances for showers and thunderstorms through the period. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Take Your Pick*


----------

